# Beware Rearers!



## agent A (Jan 13, 2010)

the Grim Mantis is the ghost of a stagmomantis lombata female. she is red and is an adult. she floats in mid-air in a funny way and she haunts people!!! she does this by leaving claw marks and writing on the walls of wherever you sleep on the night of her visit. she writes disturbing gross scary stuff that I don't even want to get into. She also appears out of no where to surprise you. She leaves me riddles on who she's gonna haunt next. Here is what she wrote:

12/25/09:

Merry Christmas, waterbag!

I died in Arkanis' yard

I was caught by a spider and her wrapper

time to go north,

to haunt katnapper!

1/4/10

My return may not be welcome,

do we have a fight to pick?

cause I need to go south,

so I can bother Mike

1/7/10

I have returned,

and by the statistics,

I need to go west,

and bother sufistic!

1/13/10

Watch out,

I getting better!

tommorow, at quarter past ten,

I'm gonna be gone,

and I'm after Yen!!!!

*Beware of this mantis! She draws blood all over the wall and uses ash to write stuff. She draws pictures of death and she will give you nightmares!*

to avoid her, let a stagmomantis loose everywhere somebody sleeps on the night she goes after you and she will leave you alone. If you have any questions, ask them here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2010)

? :blink:


----------



## Opivy (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you feeling alright Alex?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 13, 2010)

lol, interesting.

Ever thought of becoming an author? You seem to have a lot of thoughts running through your head.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2010)

...why. Just, why


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Lord Alex, lay off the shrooms.


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2010)

guys, chill out. IT'S A JOKE!! :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Jan 13, 2010)

I know it's a joke..... I think I speak for everyone when I say that.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 13, 2010)

why did it get edited? I thought it was pretty good


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2010)

mantisfart2 said:


> why did it get edited? I thought it was pretty good


I removed my name. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 13, 2010)

She sounds rather fearsome but I have way too many guardian angel mantises floating around me to have to worry about something like that.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 13, 2010)

ohhh, nice one agant a! u do need to explore your english lit classes, u may have something there.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah I must say, your poetry is pretty good in terms of rhyming, still though, you need to lay off of the shrooms. JK


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 13, 2010)

Duuuuuuuuuuudeee......


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Papagenu? Can I be a saskwatch too? Jables, you're my son.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 13, 2010)

Raaaaaaaaar!

Eeehhhhh!

Good, good!

I'm loving the JB, Lemmiwinks


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 14, 2010)

[SIZE=24pt]J[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]U[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]I[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]C[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]Y[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2010)

nICE TO HAVE THAT POWER rICK!


----------

